# Plugin in Eclipse installieren



## BigmasterDenis (1. Apr 2004)

Hi Leute,

von Eclipse habe ich leider noch keine Ahnung. Habe mir jetzt den Visual-Editor-Plugin (GUI-Erstellung) runtergeladen. Wie kriege ich es jetzt in Eclipse rein? Und wie kann ich das benutzen? Muss ich evtl. noch ein paar Grafik-Pakete davor importieren?


Gruß


Denis


----------



## Grizzly (2. Apr 2004)

Normalerweise entpackst Du alle PlugIns einfach in das PlugIn Verzeichnis von Eclipse. Sobald Du Eclipse neu startest, sollten die PlugIns verfügbar sein.
Für den Visual Editor brauchst Du noch zwei weitere PlugIns. Es ist - glaub ich - das EMF und das GEF PlugIn von der Eclipse Seite. ???:L


----------



## bygones (2. Apr 2004)

richtig, eigentlich einfach in das plugins verzeichnis von eclipse entpacken. Du musst nur aufpassen, wie das Plugin gepackt wurde. Wenn nur das plugin in im zip ordner ist kannst du es einfach in den Ordner "plugins" reinhauen. Manchmal wurde aber auch der Ordner "plugins" von den Entwicklern mit ins zip gepackt... Dann musst du das ganze natürlich im eclipse Ordner entpacken.....

V.a. denn wenn im zip file noch der Ordner "features" drin ist (manche plugins brauchen Dateien daraus) - dann im eclipse ordner entpacken.
Klingt vielleicht kompliziert - aber eigentlich muss alles nur schlussendlich in den plugins ordner.

Danach eclipse neu starten und plugin ist installiert - so einfach  :roll:


----------



## babuschka (7. Apr 2004)

Ich habe aber keine Rechte das Plugin in den Plugin Ordner zu werfen, kann ich das auch lokal ablegen und Eclipse mitteilen, wo mein Plugin liegt?


----------



## bygones (7. Apr 2004)

Soviel ich weiß nicht - habe auch nichts gefunden.....

Wenn du eclipse nicht lokal installieren kannst musst wohl oder über den SysAdmin lieb bitten müssen....


----------



## babuschka (7. Apr 2004)

not an option and not an option :noe: , leider.  :cry:


----------



## kay° (7. Apr 2004)

_hi

hast du es schon hier versucht:

File -> Import -> External Plug-ins and Fragments -> "Browse" ... ?


habe es nicht probiert, vielleicht hilft es dir


----------



## bygones (7. Apr 2004)

das ist möglich, nur soweit ich es verstanden habe setzt er dann den plugins pfad komplett um, d.h. alle anderen plugins gehen verloren.

Aber was möglich wäre ist einen loaklen Ordner anlegen, alle plugins aus der eclipse installation dorthin zu kopieren + die plugins die man haben will und dann darauf zeigen lassen...

Cool *g*


----------



## babuschka (7. Apr 2004)

Ich benutze sonst keine Plugins, das waere also eine Loesung, leider bekomme ich die Option unter Import nicht.
Habe nur:
Existing Project into Workspace
File system
Team Project set
Zip file

von denen frisst keiner mein Plugin

oder hab ich an der falschen Stelle geschaut :?:


----------



## bygones (7. Apr 2004)

welche eclipse version ??

Ich habe 2.1.0 unter linux und bekomme unter File --> Import:
Existing Project into Workspace
External features
external plugin-ins and fragments
File system
Team project set
Zip file

achja. manche plugins brauchen auch dateiene aus dem features ordner (wenn das mal klappt den auch mitholen)....


----------



## babuschka (7. Apr 2004)

Eclipse 2.1.2
auf Fedora


----------



## bygones (7. Apr 2004)

keine Ahnung - sollte da sein.

ich weiß nur dass die in der GSF ( :wink:  ) auch ziemliche Probleme mit der eclipse installation hatten.... da gabs auch einiges nicht was es geben sollte....


----------

